# Wiring Diagrams for S scale steamers



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I found this and thought it might be useful---concise collection of wiring diagrams for the old stuff.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> I found this and thought it might be useful---concise collection of wiring diagrams for the old stuff.



Tell me what is the piece called that's in the tender? 
Is the box type thing in the picture in the tender?

I never worked or saw any insides of an AF in person. 
Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> Tell me what is the piece called that's in the tender?
> Is the box type thing in the picture in the tender?
> 
> I never worked or saw any insides of an AF in person.
> Thanks for the picture.


Ed,

On the oldest AF S scale, the e-unit (reversing mechanism) was mounted in the locomotive. The electric pickup wheels were in the tender, and many of the tenders also had a large, u-shaped weight. The weight was a molded plastic/epoxy thing with chunks of scrap metal embedded in it. Sometimes, a smoking unit was located in tenders on the early stuff. Eventually, the "chuff" noise mechanism and smoking unit went to the boiler and the e-unit was moved to the tender. This took the unsightly lever out of the top of the engine and moved it to the bottom of the tender, as well. So, any mechanism in the tender is most likely the e-unit, unless it appears to have a wick and bellows to make smoke. To the best of my knowledge, all steamers get their power from their tender wheels. The really late-model, pre-bankruptcy units like the game train had no e-unit and no reverse.


----------

